# New Ariens Gas cap won't come off



## HOF44 (Feb 3, 2016)

My new Ariens works great but I can't get the gas cap off. It turns about half and inch and stops dead. Thought it might be vapor locked and waited for colder weather again but the same. Any suggestions???

Oops wrong forum meant for this to go in repairs.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think a lot of the new caps are just 1/4 turn and then lift.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup. Just turn 1/4 then lift. It's not a threaded type of cap. Not very fond of it myself.


----------



## HOF44 (Feb 3, 2016)

It will only move about 1/2 an inch. But does not lift off. Weird.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know about the new caps but I :moved:you to "repairs".


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The gas cap is often a problem due to the strainer fitting below it. Some have removed the strainer altogether after trouble removing and installing the cap. 

Have you tried pressing down hard on the cap and turning it. There are a number of detents on the underside of the neck that mesh with 2 protrusions on the cap so when the cap is pressed down it is released from the detents. 

Good luck.


----------



## HOF44 (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally got it off. Oil filter wrench did the trick, came off easily with that.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

HOF44 said:


> Finally got it off. Oil filter wrench did the trick, came off easily with that.


 Good to hear! 

Can you now put it back on and take it off, by hand??


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

HOF44 said:


> Finally got it off. Oil filter wrench did the trick, came off easily with that.


 Glad I'm not the only one that does that


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

HOF44 said:


> Finally got it off. Oil filter wrench did the trick, came off easily with that.


:smiley-shocked029::smiley-shocked029::smiley-shocked029:That was one tight gas cap!


----------



## HOF44 (Feb 3, 2016)

knu2xs said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Can you now put it back on and take it off, by hand??


Nope considering taking out that strainer assembly.


----------

